

Amazon Silk Web Browser - julianb
http://amazonsilk.wordpress.com/

======
luigi
When Opera Mobile introduced similar concepts in their 9.7 release, they
caught tons of flack for both privacy concerns (what if I'm at my bank
website, or looking at personal pictures?) and for technical considerations
(they're breaking the Web!).

Either way, this browser will likely be used by millions. It'll be interesting
to see what we developers will have to deal with.

------
raywu
Did Bezos & Co. give a "live" demo? How noticeably speedy is this on different
wireless connections?

The video they put out does a good job explaining but not "showing."

------
cimi_
wordpress.com? Seriously?

